# iMac 27" ne s allume plus !!! HELP !!!



## dougi83 (2 Août 2011)

Bonsoir,

Ce soir, en train de travailler sur l'iMac 27" core2duo late 2009 (acheté à Boulanger), celui ci a fait un *gros grésillement bref* venant de l'arrière. 
Le fusible correspondant à la prise de courant a sauté également au même moment. 
J ignore si ça vient du Mac ou si c est le Mac qui en a souffert mais le résultat donne :

à la pression du bouton d'alimentation rien ne se passe, aucun bruit, ni Gong, ni bruit de ventilo, ni écran qui réagit. Il ne se passe rien ! Le vide total. 

J ai essayé un reboot SMC mais il ne se passe rien de plus. 

Y a t il un moyen de vérifier s il s agit de l alim ou de la carte mère ?
Avez vous une idée du coup de réparation d une carte mère , alim etc ?
Je n ai pas l AppleCare et loin de tout AppleStore. 

Merci par avance pour votre aide et vos retours sur ces tristes expériences.


----------



## mailspayes (2 Août 2011)

As tu vérifié que le fusible n'est pas mort? Branche un petit lampe pour voir si ta prise fonctionne toujours?


----------



## dougi83 (2 Août 2011)

Fusible remplacé, la prise fonctionne , testée sur imprimante. 
Le Mac est insensible à la pression du bouton d alim.


----------



## TiteLine (3 Août 2011)

Bonjour,

Je ne sais pas si ça changera grand chose mais :
1) As-tu essayé sur une multiprise ou directement sur la prise? 
2) Tenter également sur une autre prise.


----------



## flamoureux (3 Août 2011)

TiteLine a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je ne sais pas si ça changera grand chose mais :
> 1) As-tu essayé sur une multiprise ou directement sur la prise?
> 2) Tenter également sur une autre prise.



S'il y a du courant ça ne changera rien. A mon avis c'est l'alimentation de ton iMac qui a pris mal. Un tour chez le réparateur s'impose.


----------



## TiteLine (3 Août 2011)

C'est vrai que le point 2 est inutile si on n'arrive à rien après avoir testé le premier.

J'ai également eu un souci d'iMac qui ne s'allumait plus branché à la multiprise alors que l'imprimante et la box fonctionnaient. Mais il marchait si il était relié directement à la prise. Il m'a suffi de changer la multiprise.

En revanche je n'avais pas entendu de gros grésillement , j'ai constaté le problème à l'allumage et en sortie de veille. Effectivement, le problème me semble différent et plus sérieux.


----------



## dougi83 (3 Août 2011)

Oui j ai testé en direct sur la prise et sur une autre prise et idem... Pas d effet sur l iMac. 

J ai pris rendez vous dans un AppleStore à 100 bornes de chez moi. J espère que ça sera bénéfique, dans le sens où j obtiens une idée précise de la panne et de cout en reparation. 
En gros j espère avoir affaire à quelqu un de compétent.   

Sinon je devrais fatalement racheter un iMac... Même si j ai switché en passant à ce Mac et que je suis déçu de sa faible durée de vie (20mois), je préfère largement la philosophie Mac OS que celle de Windows.


----------



## flamoureux (3 Août 2011)

dougi83 a dit:


> . Même si j ai switché en passant à ce Mac et que je suis déçu de sa faible durée de vie (20mois).



Si ça peut te rassurer ce n'est pas une généralité. Vérifie que ton installation électrique n'a pas de souci de surtension où autre, juste par précaution.

Soit dit en passant, si la panne a été causée par un défaut de l'installation, ton assurance couvrira peut être les réparations. Renseigne toi.


----------



## dougi83 (20 Août 2011)

Ca y est j'ai récupéré mon IMac hier : résultat, une alimentation de changée pour 96&#8364; pièces et main d'oeuvre en Apple Store.

Est ce un point faible des iMac ?

Je vais surement investir dans une multiprises ondulée avec batterie intégrée pour lisser les magnifiques coupures sauvages et brèves (moins d'1sec) d'EDF que je subis régulièrement.


----------



## Chalkduster (20 Août 2011)

dougi83 a dit:


> Ca y est j'ai récupéré mon IMac hier : résultat, une alimentation de changée pour 96 pièces et main d'oeuvre en Apple Store.
> 
> Est ce un point faible des iMac ?
> 
> Je vais surement investir dans une multiprises ondulée avec batterie intégrée pour lisser les magnifiques coupures sauvages et brèves (moins d'1sec) d'EDF que je subis régulièrement.



ah ben ouai c'est clair, tu as raison il y a rien de pire pour fusiller une alim'


----------



## delmic (20 Août 2011)

dougi83 a dit:


> (...) Est ce un point faible des iMac ?



Je ne crois pas :

Personnellement, j'ai eu 3 Macs :
 - iMac PPC G3 (08/1999)
 - eMac PPC G4 (04/2003)
 - iMac Intel (09/2008)

Les 3 sont encore fonctionnels  (bien que je n'utilise plus le G3, un peu dépassé tout de même )
les 2 derniers n'ont quasiment jamais été éteints (en suspension d'activité pour le eMac, eut égard au bruit des ventilos , et en veille simple pour le iMac)
Le premier en revanche a été victime de la mort du tube (écran) , suite à pleins de micro-coupures, et j'ai donc sur les conseils du réparateur investi dans un onduleur (moins cher qu'un écran!)

J'utilise actuellement le iMac en moyenne bien 3 à 4 h par jour (boulot et perso), ma femme utilise le eMac environ 1/2h par jour.

Les 2 seuls pépins en 13 ans (Zut, ça porte malheur, ça :hein sont l'écran du 1e iMac, et un disque interne capricieux dernièrement dans le eMac (du coup, par flemme d'ouvrir, il fonctionne à partir d'un DD externe).

Je n'ai en revanche aucun soucis d'alim en 13 ans sur les 3 machines !
Par contre, surtout si ta ligne électrique n'est pas stable, l'onduleur (40 à 50 pour un petit) me parait indispensable, et en tout cas moins cher que la plupart des réparations des pannes que risquent de causer tes "magnifiques coupures sauvages et brèves".

Sinon, toujours concernant les micro-coupures, nous avons fait dernièrement (6 mois environ) sur mon village une réclamation groupé de quelques geek exaspérés par toutes ces coupures, réclamation reléguée par la mairie et la communauté des communes auprès d'EDF. Résultat : ben y'en a effectivement beaucoup moins depuis


----------



## laf (20 Août 2011)

Non, les alim des Mac ne sont pas plus sensibles que les autres aux surtensions. Le pb, c'est EDF qui balance n'importe quoi comme tension, et l'électronique n'aime pas ça. Ca peut être valable aussi pour pour la ligne téléphone.
Perso, j'ai crâmé une alim d'ampli Luxmann, 3 modem ADSL. Depuis, j'ai un bloc parafoudre et aucun pb.


----------



## delmic (20 Août 2011)

donc, ondulons les amis, ondulons


----------



## Nathes (1 Août 2016)

Bonjour 
j'ai exactement le même problème, j'ai changer moi meme le bloc allime de mon IMac 27 de 2009 pensent que le problème venais de la, mais rien, aucun voyan aucun bruit détecter. 
je n'ai plus de mémoire le problème peut-il venir de la ?
HELP please
Merci


----------

